# 1938 Wynall Leather Metal Rubber Bicycle Value



## wild3352 (Aug 2, 2010)

Hello there i am trying to value my 1938 Wynall Leather Metal Rubber it is in good condition it is complete with the origanal lights that run off a generator, It has a Leather seat that is made by bell [Australia and is in near perfect condition] it is in working order please contact me if you can help me out with what its value would be or were i can take it to value it..... P.S. I will be posting some photos of it in the next day or two when i can upload the photos


----------



## Pressy (Dec 10, 2013)

*Wynall bike*

Hi 
Just wandering if you ever got a value on this bike? I have one that sounds the same and I am trying to work out its value.


----------



## pedal4416 (Dec 10, 2013)

Post some pics! Lets see what you guys are working with!


----------



## ilikebikes1 (Dec 18, 2013)

He promised pics in a few days...its been three years. Do you guys really think he's going to reply?


----------



## tailhole (Jan 27, 2014)

Probably hasn't got them back from the developer yet.


----------

